# McChrsytal, Petraeus, Other Flag Officers Start Gun Control Group



## Marauder06 (Jun 10, 2016)

"Veterans Coalition For Common Sense"



> General Stanley McChrystal and General David Petraeus are headlining a list of powerful former flag officers from all of the military’s armed services who are supporting a new gun control advocacy group, The Veterans Coalition for Common Sense.  Both generals retain enormous popularity within the veteran community, but that might change if this new group comes across more as gun grabbers than veterans’ advocates.


----------



## Marine0311 (Jun 10, 2016)

The irony is rich.


----------



## DocIllinois (Jun 10, 2016)

With the organization's title, there is an implication that "common sense" is the basis of correct reasoning.

It isn't.  Pass.


----------



## Centermass (Jun 11, 2016)

I some what get what their focus is, but, as we all know, the road to hell is paved with good intentions.

Color me skeptical.


----------



## Brill (Jun 11, 2016)

One would think a "leader" that was truly concerned would merely advocate enforcing EXISTING gun laws.  There sure are a lot of democrats on that list.  Ward and Patreaus? I would not want to be associated with them.  Looks like a list of SECDEF candidates for Hillary.

High gun crime areas have stringent gun laws, which aren't enforced, causing high levels of gun crimes, causing more laws...

Why doesn't FBI keep stats on how many felons actually purchased guns via "legal" means vs acquiring them on the streets?

How many diagnosed violent mentally ill people were allowed to buy guns? More importantly, why were they out on the streets?


----------



## AWP (Jun 11, 2016)

McC's always held these views or some those similar. Adding the "common sense" part of the name....good marketing campaign for them. Good way to tap into emotions there.

Mark Kelly and Wesley Clark? Say what you want about McChrystal, but he just hopped into bed with a couple of turds. Time for veterans to eat their young and watch your 2A rights erode a bit in the upcoming years.


----------



## Etype (Jun 11, 2016)

lindy said:


> One would think a "leader" that was truly concerned would merely advocate enforcing EXISTING gun laws.


Kinda like Donald Trump's wall. It's already on the books, he's just going to enforce it (supposedly).


Freefalling said:


> Adding the "common sense" part of the name....good marketing campaign for them. Good way to tap into emotions there.


I really hate this ploy, and politicians love it. I hate it because it's so effective.

Politician says, "if you were smart, you would believe me."

Joe citizen says, "I am smart, so I do believe you."

Next thing you know, people have turned a 180 on their beliefs to prove that they are smart. It's a logical fallacy for sure.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 11, 2016)

"Common Sense" would be me not having to shell out hundreds of dollars and dozens of hours of my time to get a new permit every time the Army moves me to a different state.


----------



## Etype (Jun 11, 2016)

Marauder06 said:


> "Common Sense"


Common sense is also a conclusion you should draw on your own.

When someone is telling you what common sense is, like the Generals in question, it should get your antennas up.


----------



## Totentanz (Jun 11, 2016)

It's a way of tacitly insulting anyone who disagrees with you, no matter how asinine your assertion.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 11, 2016)

Sounds like a great way for them to earn high end salaries, write off vehicles and travel perks. All while collecting their dues and keeping in good with the next Monarch.

Follow the money...


----------



## Etype (Jun 11, 2016)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> Sounds like a great way for them to earn high end salaries, write off vehicles and travel perks. All while collecting their dues and keeping in good with the next Monarch.
> 
> Follow the money...


Putting their eggs in the Hillary basket? She's the one to side with if personal profit is your goal.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jun 11, 2016)

This is another case of "Common Sense" really being Politically Correct. There is no common sense where it needs to be.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jun 11, 2016)

Heh....Petraeus telling me about "common sense"

while I respect the man, he did step on his dick....when he should have used common sense.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 11, 2016)

Etype said:


> Putting their eggs in the Hillary basket? She's the one to side with if personal profit is your goal.



Not sure if they are putting their eggs in her basket. I tend to still think there will be a political magic show around August/September time frame. I guess we will see what we see. But there is absolutely no doubt in my mind that this is more about money than the politics of gun control.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jun 11, 2016)

I blame this on Hollywood.

Sometime ago, it became normal for them to think we care what their political views are.
Now, it seems Generals with nothing to do want to follow suit.

:wall:


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jun 12, 2016)

Kraut783 said:


> Heh....Petraeus telling me about "common sense"
> 
> while I respect the man, he did step on his dick....when he should have used common sense.



He' done more with his dick than just step on it.


----------



## DA SWO (Jun 12, 2016)

Kraut783 said:


> Heh....Petraeus telling me about "common sense"
> 
> while I respect the man, he did step on his dick....when he should have used common sense.


I doubt she was the first.


----------



## Gunz (Jun 12, 2016)

Not surprised to see Clark on this list. Quite a few Navy and Coast Guard. :whatever: There's one Marine on this list. One is too many.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 12, 2016)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> Not sure if they are putting their eggs in her basket. I tend to still think there will be a political magic show around August/September time frame. I guess we will see what we see. But there is absolutely no doubt in my mind that this is more about money than the politics of gun control.



All of the GOs that I know on that list (not that there are a lot of them) are Democrats, with the possible exception of Petraeus.  Most of them are probably looking at a Democratic victory in the upcoming election, and what their role in a Hillary Clinton administration might be.


----------

